# Biotoecus Opercularis



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Not sure if anyone is interested, but if you like Apistos... then this is an amazing fish to check out. 

Thanks,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Did you get some of those in? Are there any adult males? I maybe able to make it on Tues morning for something like that, gotta have it for my photo portfolio. Let me know.
Ed


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I have 6 of these in the store. They are fantastic little fish, very rare as I am sure you know. They are eating well, and even taking some dry foods. I do not expect them to be in stock long. If there is enough interest I am sure I can get more, but they are not cheap fish...

Thanks,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry, did not answer all your questions. Yet there are some males, they are starting to show good color too.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Had to look these up.

Really cool fish.

Biotecus info

Pics

-Charlie


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, these look great. Are they compatible with tetras and the likes?


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

how much is each?


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello,

They are terrific fish, I was even thinking about keeping them for myself haha! This is probably the coolest fish I have had in my store in awhile (my opinion). They seem to do good with tetras, etc.

Thanks,

Kirt 
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

They certainly look like interesting fish. Very cool body shape. I couldn't own a fish store because I would keep all of the cool stuff. There would be nothing left for my customers.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

slickwillislim said:


> They certainly look like interesting fish. Very cool body shape. I couldn't own a fish store because I would keep all of the cool stuff. There would be nothing left for my customers.


lol. All your new livestock would consist of livebearing fish that your customers bring in for store credit because they're overpopulating. =)


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Well most live bearers. I would probably keep any endlers.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Haha. I need some pure Endlers. I have some guppy/Endler hybrids but want something cool like snakeskin Endlers.


----------

